# JBuilder exe & co . aber wo



## Paule76 (1. Okt 2005)

Hallo Java freaks, 


ich habe vor ca. 2 Jahren mal ein kleines Tool geschrieben und dieses mit dem JBuilder in eine EXE datei und eine datei für Linux exportiert.

Nun sitze ich wieder vor diesesm Problem. 
Und zwar habe ich mir die 30 Tage version vom JBulider 2005 gezogen und suche vergeblich diese Option.
Weiss jemand WO sich das befindet ? Ich such mich hier schon dumm und dusselig....


Oder anders:
Ich brauche einen Compiler, der meine *.java bzw. *class in nativen Code umlegt. Ich brauche im Endeffekt eine Datei für Linux. 
Geht das überhaupt, wenn das Linux kein Java installiert hat?


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Okt 2005)

Such im Forum nach ".exe"


----------



## Paule76 (1. Okt 2005)

Danke für den Tipp, hab ich gemacht, aber nirgendwo steht wo im JB diese Funktion ist


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Okt 2005)

Kann der JBuilder das überhaupt, schau halt in die Hilfe??

http://www.excelsior-usa.com/jet.html


----------

